# Best cell phone?



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Motorola i315. Waterproof, dustproof, shockproof, EMFproof......

Good look finding one, though. Thougher'n shît in the field, but just as tough to find one since they're discontinued. I've dropped my 35 feet onto concrete, plopped it into buckets of water, had it got run over by a Skytrack, and it's like the Energizer Bunny.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Motorola i315. Waterproof, dustproof, shockproof, EMFproof......
> 
> Good look finding one, though. Thougher'n shît in the field, but just as tough to find one since they're discontinued. I've dropped my 35 feet onto concrete, plopped it into buckets of water, had it got run over by a Skytrack, and it's like the Energizer Bunny.



If it was so good, why was it discontinued?? :blink:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> If it was so good, why was it discontinued?? :blink:


They forgot 'planned obsolescence' when they designed it.

Cripes, you can't have people walking around with 6-month old cell phones, can you? They gotta sell all us slobs a new phone every 4 months or so. After all, we're so incredibly stupid we'll do whatever the cell phone companies tell us.

Actually, it was designed and marketed for the government & military.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

480sparky said:


> They forgot 'planned obsolescence' when they designed it.
> 
> Cripes, you can't have people walking around with 6-month old cell phones, can you? They gotta sell all us slobs a new phone every 4 months or so. After all, we're so incredibly stupid we'll do whatever the cell phone companies tell us.
> 
> Actually, it was designed and marketed for the government & military.


 There are some on E Bay.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

oldtimer said:


> There are some on E Bay.


Used. Not my cup of tea.

Although I keep checking there on occasion.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Here is a photo of Ken using his cell phone.


----------



## JTMEYER (May 2, 2009)

I am a Blackberry fan. Any Curve is pretty good, but check for the feature list you want before you buy. Not so tough on their own, but put em in an Otterbox Defender series case and it's damn near indestructable, although not waterproof. One great thing bout Blackberry's are that all the parts are modular, and readily available online. Crack the screen, or break the LCD, no problem, easily user replacable. Parts are pretty darn reasonable too. Not to mention I love the web access, can't tell you how many things I have looked up on the jobsite, and either pulled up the manual, or called customer service, or both. Not to mention, Al Gore is on the board of Apple, buy an Iphone, and put money in big Al's pocket? Not this guy.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

william1978 said:


> Here is a photo of Ken using his cell phone.



Too modern.


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

I swore I'd never get an iPhone but after 6 Blackberry's failing in as many months I had no choice as I'm not a Nokia fan.

Can't complain about the iPhone (3gS) though.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

JTMEYER said:


> Not to mention, Al Gore is on the board of Apple, buy an Iphone, and put money in big Al's pocket? Not this guy.


I'm sorry, but this is an absolutely silly statement. 




I love my iPhone. I find it as tough as any phone I have had. The key is the case. Phones that are tough out of the box are simply phones with built in cases. 
The only thing that might make me stray from my beloved iPhone is an HTC Evo4, but having four lines on one AT&T account make switching a PIA.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

I use a motorola Q. I got it because its easy to hack and get an internet connection through on my laptop. BBerrys work too. It is good for everything but talking on. Phone quality blows.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

I think it's a myth that iPhones aren't tough enough for trade use. I have an iPhone 3GS which has survived a year in construction no problem. In fact once unrelated to work I dropped it as I got out of my car to grab a pizza one night and didn't realise till 2 or 3 hours later. It was pouring rain and I found it laying in a puddle when I got back. I thought for sure if the water hadn't killed it someone likely drove over it anyway. As it turns out it was a little waterlogged but the screen still lit up. I dried it out and by the next day it was 100% normal, and has been ever since. This was six months ago. I don't even use a screen protector, just a little rubber sleeve. It lives in my pocket though, not in my tool belt or whatever. The interface is light years ahead of anything else IMO.

If you have to have your email pushed, i.e. instant receipt as Blackberrys have made famous, it _can_ be done on an iPhone but is slightly more complicated. I set mine up to push my Gmail and it works fine. Otherwise the standard choice is an automatic check every 10 minutes. As for Al Gore...I don't really give a damn.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

I personally prefer Android to the Iphones. If you're with a carrier that isn't AT&T, check out their Android based phones.


----------



## kawimudslinger (Jan 29, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Motorola i315. Waterproof, dustproof, shockproof, EMFproof......
> 
> Good look finding one, though. Thougher'n shît in the field, but just as tough to find one since they're discontinued. I've dropped my 35 feet onto concrete, plopped it into buckets of water, had it got run over by a Skytrack, and it's like the Energizer Bunny.


The last company I worked for supplied us with those phones...and yes, they are DAMN tuff!!! But WAY too big and bulky for my liking. I took the sim card out and put it into my personal phone, the Motorola i530. The i530 is just as tough and bulletproof...just more compact.
I now have an iphone but am sick of it and want to go back to a regular phone.....a few phones ago i had a couple Razrs...my all time favorite phone.


----------



## JTMEYER (May 2, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> I'm sorry, but this is an absolutely silly statement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2003/mar/19gore.html
How is fact silly? I didn't attack the Iphones quality. I only pointed out that Al is on the board, which he is. If you don't mind sending your money his way, go right ahead, I prefer not too.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

kawimudslinger said:


> The last company I worked for supplied us with those phones...and yes, they are DAMN tuff!!! But WAY too big and bulky for my liking. I took the sim card out and put it into my personal phone, the Motorola i530. The i530 is just as tough and bulletproof...just more compact.
> I now have an iphone but am sick of it and want to go back to a regular phone.....a few phones ago i had a couple Razrs...my all time favorite phone.



There's two sizes of batteries available for 'em. You might have had the thick ones. Those are the ones I prefer..... I can go three days without seeing a charger. Everyone else's phone dies by afternoon break. Screw that. My phone is my business. Even with two AC chargers in the house and a DC charger in each vehicle, I only have to charge it every other night whilst I sleep that deep sleep, dreaming of buried PVC boxes and 3M Scotchkote.............


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

JTMEYER said:


> http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2003/mar/19gore.html
> How is fact silly? I didn't attack the Iphones quality. I only pointed out that Al is on the board, which he is. If you don't mind sending your money his way, go right ahead, I prefer not too.


Do you realize how long ago 2003 was?
Maybe if he were elected to office, we wouldn't be in the situation we are thanks to George the puppet.
Say what you want but, Al ain't doin too bad these days:

Gore has done well for himself since he left public service. In 2000, his net worth was estimated to be between $1 and $2 million. By 2007, it had reportedly reached $100 million. (very little of it from Apple)
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2010/02/27/al-gore-gets-10387-more-apple-options/





BTW, Blackberry Bold for me. :thumbsup:

.


----------



## JTMEYER (May 2, 2009)

jrannis said:


> Do you realize how long ago 2003 was?
> Maybe if he were elected to office, we wouldn't be in the situation we are thanks to George the puppet.
> Say what you want but, Al ain't doin too bad these days:
> 
> ...


 
I'm NOT going to debate "what if" who won what. I think the guy is a douche, and I'm not buying ANYTHING from a company that proffits him so directly. Not to mention, I hate the Iphone, I've tried to use several and can't stand them. Just one more in a long line of crap IMHO. Just the fact that the battery is not user accesable is a deal killer for me. Btw Bold 2 (9700) for me.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

JTMEYER said:


> Not to mention, I hate the Iphone, I've tried to use several and can't stand them. Just one more in a long line of crap IMHO. Just the fact that the battery is not user accesable is a deal killer for me. Btw Bold 2 (9700) for me.


Now THERE is something of substance for this thread.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

I have the rock by verizon its a tough one


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

Samsung convoy is what I have. It goes weeks inbetween charges and is fairly small.
It meets military specs for rugged enviroments.


----------



## blusolstice (Sep 17, 2010)

i have a blackberry bold 9700 with an otterbox case, very happy with it. 7 email addresses, every instant messenger there is, and now that they have the track pad instead of the little roller ball it's operated flawlessly.


----------



## FragElectric (Mar 2, 2010)

There is a new phone coming out made by Motorola called the Defy. It runs android and will work on T-Mobile or ATT. It is supposed to be damn near indestructable.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i have the samsung epic for sprint


----------



## undeadwiring (Feb 9, 2010)

I just have a regular AT&T Slider phone with a hard case that works well but have been thinking of getting the Samsung Rugby anyone here ever used it ? If so any good ? Probably going to wait till my contract with AT&T is over and maybe go with Verizon.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> i have the samsung epic for sprint


you back:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Johnpaul (Oct 2, 2008)

Motorola armored phones are good but unless you have Verizon your coverage is going to be bad. Only Verizon provides good coverage outside of the cities. Had a sales rep from AT&T call me last week to get us to switch from Verizon but after talking to him about coverage he admitted that the people at the AT&T call center where he works, which is located in South Dakota, all use Verizon for just this reason. They pay extra to have Verizon as they know it works no matter where they go. 

We switched originally from AT&T to get away from the overcharging problems with them. Six out of seven months our office manager would have to spend an hour on the phone getting our bill corrected. For some reason the billing errors were always in favor of AT&T - go figure.


----------

